

Computer assistant assists computer proof of the 4 color theorem. [2005] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_01_05.html

======
fendrak
J Moore has been working on computer proof systems for some time, and has
built one that he used to prove the AMD K12 architecture correct:
<http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/moore/acl2/acl2-doc.html> As a side note,
he teaches a good introduction to logic course :)

